# 6 Point Down



## shaker223 (Nov 17, 2011)

Tuesday was Michigan's firearm deer opener. I have a hardwoods stand that I hunt. Our normal hunting in the area can be very shotty only because there isn't much food. We normally catch the deer passing from bedding to feeding areas. Many of the same trails have been followed for years. My grandfather frequently spoke of this trail and that trail from the 30's, 40's, 50's.....and so on. Sure enough they are still in use today.

Anyway, I was in my blind by about 6:45am. It was a cool quiet morning with no wind at all to speak of. I normally face south as most of the deer follow a trail the runs north and south about 50 yards to my west. By about 7:45 I had only heard a few shots when something caught my attention. It was a deer about 75 yards away towards the southwest. All I could see was its head and antlers through my scope as its body was behind a tree. As luck would have it, he turned and started to walk directly away from me right in line with the tree. I lost sight of him for about a minute or so until he made his fatal mistake. He took two steps to his right and presented the classic broadside shot. I flipped the safety off and sent the .308 165grain Nosler Ballistic Tip bullet down range. The buck jumped and disappeared in two bounds behind a small hill. In the flash that I saw him, he didn't act like other deer I had shot.

After a few minutes, I headed over to investigate. There was nothing at first but then I found where he really kicked up the leaves and dirt while trying to escape. He had taken a few bounds towards the west and then no more leaves were disturbed. He had changed direction about 90 degrees to the North. This is when I found blood. The trail was so wide at this point that Stevie Wonder could have followed it. The deer then turned 90 again back to the west and rested in an ancient blow down. All told he went maybe 25 yards. It ended up being a high lung shot behind his right shoulder.

He dressed out at 137lbs.


----------



## hanniedog (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks for thinning herd a little, enjoy your deer meat.


----------



## ShoerFast (Nov 17, 2011)

Good story, thanks for sharing!

Gotta love the NBTs! 

Nice buck, thanks for sharing the story!


----------



## Fifelaker (Nov 17, 2011)

How far north are you I seen six tails and two bodies the 15th.but as normal no bone on top. I am hunting southern kalkaska co.


----------



## shaker223 (Nov 17, 2011)

I hunt in Vienna township of Montmorency county. Just north of M32 almost perferctly between Atlanta and Gaylord.


----------



## PA Plumber (Nov 17, 2011)

Congrats on the buck.

Nice Shot.


----------



## beerman6 (Nov 17, 2011)

:msp_thumbup:

attn Any Michigan resident that needs to fill your tag....I can provide you with a 100% free 100% guaranteed kill/fill deer hunt all you need to do is ride on the hood of my car for my 53 mile ride into work


----------



## greendohn (Nov 17, 2011)

hope my day goes as well as yours in the mornin'..Ya' gotta love it when you can drop 'em with a single shot..CONGRATS!


----------



## Blazin (Nov 19, 2011)

Congrats! Nice buck :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Buckshot00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Nice kill. Congrats.


----------

